# [solved] проблемы с рус.языком после обновления

## anonymouss

Вот что выдает locale:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
> ...

 Также теперь в mc "кнопки" меню стали на английском (хотя подсказки попрежнему отображаются на русском языке ) и при запуске cedega   :Smile:  выдает следущую ошибку: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Point2Play_gui.py:8337): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
> 
>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
> ...

 

Посмотрел конфиги, которые использовал для локализации, вроде все нормально. Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?Last edited by anonymouss on Tue May 09, 2006 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedukoff

подредактируй /etc/locales.build - убери от туда не нужные тебе локали и добавь нужные. И после этого пересобери glibc.

----------

## hermes_jr

anonymouss, копай в сторону /etc/locale.gen

что-то вроде этого:

```

# Rus

ru_RU KOI8-R

ru_RU.CP1251 CP1251

ru_RU.IBM866 IBM866

ru_RU.KOI-8 KOI-8

ru_RU.KOI8-R KOI8-R

ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

потом от рута # locale-gen

----------

## anonymouss

Всем спасибо, пересобрал glibc, предварительно указав локали в /etc/locales.build. Проблема была решена.

----------

## Bentley

 *anonymouss wrote:*   

> Всем спасибо, пересобрал glibc, предварительно указав локали в /etc/locales.build. Проблема была решена.

 

Это старый способ. Более правильно будет выглядеть метод, который описал hermes_jr и теперь нет необходимости пересобирать glibc.

----------

## fedukoff

 *Bentley wrote:*   

> Это старый способ. Более правильно будет выглядеть метод, который описал hermes_jr и теперь нет необходимости пересобирать glibc.

 

И в результате при сборке новой версии glibc будут собираться локали, которые прописаны в packages.build... А зачем мне всякие японскокитайскотайванские локали (которые в этом файле по умолчанию записаны)?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> И в результате при сборке новой версии glibc будут собираться локали, которые прописаны в packages.build... А зачем мне всякие японскокитайскотайванские локали (которые в этом файле по умолчанию записаны)?

 

Все хочу японский ввод настроить, да руки не доходят.Last edited by Laitr Keiows on Wed May 10, 2006 6:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedukoff

 :Shocked:  издиваешься?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

>  издиваешься?

 

Да там ничего сложного  :Smile: 

----------

## fedukoff

Набор на японском мне представляется как виртуозная игра на рояле. Хотя, не представляю, как это вообще происходит. Вероятно, на один иероглиф нужно по 3-4 клавиши давить, только вот последовательно или одновременно хз...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Набор на японском мне представляется как виртуозная игра на рояле. Хотя, не представляю, как это вообще происходит. Вероятно, на один иероглиф нужно по 3-4 клавиши давить, только вот последовательно или одновременно хз...  

 

В японском есть азбука кана, так вот примерно всю азбуку можно сопоставить латинице. Например, ты пишешь koube, а получаешь 神戸. Примерно так.

----------

